# Rausnehmen der All Points Bulletin News



## Biebre (12. März 2011)

Aloha,

ich wollte fragen wiso die APB Reloaded News zur Verlosung der Application Codes komplett von der Webseite entfernt wurde (waren sogar 2 News).

Desweiteren wollte ich Kritik darüber üben, wie im Vorfeld mit Sachen geworben wird, die gar nicht zur Verlosung stehen:

In der News bzw. anschließenden Verlosung wurde behauptet "exklusive Betakeys" zu verlosen die "einen grantierten Betainvite in den nächsten Tagen oder bis zu 3 Wochen" ermöglichen würden.

Was folgte waren Application Keys, die nur ermöglichen in den quasi "Lostopf" zu kommen, sodass man für die Beta ausgewählt werden KÖNNTE (!).

Demnach waren die gemachten Versprechungen nichts anderes als FALSCH, und zwar komplett.

Weder waren dies "exklusive Keys" da diese Keys jeder erhalten hat, der vor dem 25.02.2011 Interesse an der Beta gezeigt hat (seine E-Mail hinterlegt hat), noch haben sie den Betainvite garantiert.

Dass daraufhin dann die News gelöscht wurde, anstatt sich der Kritik und dem Unmut, der, so bewerte ich es zumindest, gerechterweise vorhanden war, zu stellen und eventuell Fehler einzuräumen ist absoluter - Verzeihung - Schwachsinn.

Ich war Buffed bisher immer relativ wohl gesonnen und fand es hier auch gar nicht weiter schlimm, aber ich finde es absolut lächerlich wie - was eine Vermutung ist - mit falschen bzw. gedlindegesagt irreführenden Newstexten geworben wird um mehr Clicks / Werbeeinnahmen für Buffed zu bekommen, danach dann u.A. falsche Verlinkungen in der E-Mail zu hinterlegen und nachdem offensichtlich wurde, dass das ganze überhaupt nicht so ist, wie eigentlich "versprochen" die News zu löschen.

Ich warte gespannt auf eine Erklärung der Verantwortlichen.

Gruß,
Biebre.

Edit: Zitat aus der E-Mail:



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast einen Beta-Key für die geschlossene Beta von APB: Reloaded ergattert! [/font]





> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] Jetzt gehörst Du zur nächsten Runde von Beta-Testern. Aufgrund der großen Nachfrage werden die Konten in verschiedenen Etappen aktiviert. Im Klartext heißt das, dass es zwischen einem Tag und drei Wochen dauern kann, bis die Konten aktiviert werden.[/font]



Edit2:

Außerdem wurde von offizieller Seite bereits bestätigt, dass die EU Keys erst dann eingelöst, bzw die entsprechenden Leute in den entsprechenden EU-Ländern erst eingeladen werden, wenn der EU-Serverpunkt steht und das tut er nicht, und auch nicht morgen. Dementsprechend ist ebenfalls die Aussage falsch, dass die Konten in einer Zeutspanne "[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]zwischen einem Tag und drei Wochen dauern kann, bis die Konten aktiviert werden" könnten.

Edit3:
Wie ich gerade gelesen habe...: "[/font]Fehler 3 ist kein Fehler, der Artikel ist offline, da die Verlosung ausgelaufen ist." (ging um den Sachverhalt hier). Quelle:
Stanglnator hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/182556-bugs-auf-buffedde-ggf-chrome-related/

Komischerweise ist z.B. die Verlosung zu den Rift Betakeys noch offen, die nach dem selben Prinzip funtkioniert hat.
http://www.buffed.de...ie-Beta-808538/
Bei anderen "Specials" ist es ebenfalls so, dass die News noch da ist... komisch )


----------



## Magexe (12. März 2011)

Ich warte ebenso,

Danke für den Post...ich hoffe hier melden sich die dafür verantwortlichen.

Ich habe mich auch geärgert zu sehen das 1. mal falsche Links in der mail waren und dann 2. das nur so "Hey du hast ne erhöhte Chance" keys waren.
Wurde ja anders beworben.

Naja wie ich auchs chon in den Comments geschrieben habe (und auch mehrere gelesen habe) hat buffed mal wieder die Werbe Trommel genutzt....

so long.


----------



## Stanglnator (12. März 2011)

Die Verlosung wurde aus 2 Gründen offline genommen:
- Die Keys waren weg, der Andrang weiter groß (bei Rift z.B: ist die Nachfrage 0). Sowas führt nur zu Beschwerden in den Kommentaren.
- Viele User waren nicht in der Lage, den dazugehörigen Artikel zu lesen. Darin stand "... wird innerhalb der nächsten Wochen automatisch freigeschaltet". Die Kommentare wurden zunehmend unsachlicher. Erfahrungsgemäß ist es sinnlos, in Kommentar-Flames noch sachliche Infos zu veröffentlichen. Das geschieht besser hier im Forum.

Die Infos im Artikel und in der Mail an die Gewinner stammen von Gamersfirst bzw. deren PR-Agentur. Diese Angaben können wir auch nur weitergeben und nicht überprüfen. Laut deren Ansage war die Verlosung exklusiv, das Kontingent an noch freien Keys begrenzt. 

Es sollte doch eigentlich für jeden nachvollziehbar sein, dass es uns nichts bringt, unter falschen Voraussetzungen eine Key-Verlosung zu starten. Wir haben wie gesagt die Informationen von Gamersfirst weitergegeben, die da besagten: Wer einen dieser Keys gewinnt, kommt sicher in die Beta. Ansonsten hätten wir entweder den Artikel anders formuliert oder die Verlosung nicht gestartet.


----------



## Dandeloo (12. März 2011)

Als Ergänzung dazu: Im Link in der Mail fehlte ein Bindestrich, da hat der Fehlerteufel zugeschlagen. Was hätten wir denn davon, absichtlich einen falschen Link anzugeben? Das ist natürlich keine Absicht gewesen. Alle, die einen Key gewonnen haben, können ihn unter dieser Adresse registrieren: [url="https://www.gamersfirst.com/apb-beta-application/"]https://www.gamersfirst.com/apb-beta-application/
[/url]


----------



## EisundFeuer (12. März 2011)

Ich habe durch jemanden im GF-Forum schon den korrekten Link erhalten. Dort ist allerdings dieser Key den ihr mir um 11:02 Uhr per Email zugeschickt habe bereits durch einen anderen Spieler in Benutzung ^^ (gestestet um 18:40 Uhr etwa). Hat noch jemand dieser 15 Leute das Problem?

Hab mir extra um 11:00 Uhr den Wecker gestellt und nun darf ich doch bis zur OB warten, grandios ^^ Falls sich da Montag was ergibt wäre ich über eine kleine Mail sehr dankbar, bei Bedarf schick ich euch gerne meinen GF-Account.

P.s.: Da Spieleportale eigentlich immer die Emailtexte die sie von den PR-Abteilungen erhalten 1zu1 verwenden, trifft euch hier imho keine Schuld.


----------



## Stanglnator (12. März 2011)

Dass der Key in Benutzung ist, kann eigentlich nicht sein - obwohl ich dir das schon glaube. Die uns zugeschickten Keys stammen aus einer CSV-Datei, die in unser Tool importiert wurde. Theoretisch kann es sein, dass in der Liste bereits benutzte Keys waren, allerdings ist bisher immer so gewesen, dass die Keys okay waren, aber die Abfrage auf der Beta-Seite falsche Ergebnisse lieferte. Wir fragen sicherheitshalber bei den PR-Leuten nach, ob das möglicherweise ein bekanntes Problem ist. Tut uns leid wegen der Umstände.


----------



## EisundFeuer (12. März 2011)

Kein Problem, Dinge passieren ^^ Hab jetzt APBR eh erstmal wieder von der Platte geworfen bis da was endgültiges passiert *g*

Hab den Key eben nochmal probiert, die Rückmeldung der Seite ist defintiv das der Key schon in Benutzung ist. Tippe mal auf nen Keygen aus der Szene, da is man machtlos gegen.


----------



## shahlicious (12. März 2011)

du kannst dich auch auf der offi. seite anmelden für beta, falls es noch geht ;S


----------



## Fermat (12. März 2011)

Glaub nicht, dass es auf der offiziellen Seite noch geht.. Mein Beta-Key hat perfekt funktioniert 

Danke buffed


----------



## Biebre (12. März 2011)

Okay, danke für die Klarstellung.

Ich muss sagen, dass die Gründe durchaus einleuchtend sind, jedoch würde ich mir wünschen, dass ihr soetwas eventuell vorher selbst antestet, also einen Key benutzt und dann eben 149 keys verlost bzw 151 "ordert".
Desweiteren besteht für euch doch durchaus sicherlich die Möglichkeit die Kommentarfunktion in den News abzuschalten, das hätte wohl für weniger Ärger gesorgt - einen entsprechender Hinweise natürlich vorasgesetzt.

@ shalicious:
Jede Anmeldung die nach dem 25.02.2011 vorgenommen wurde ist sinnlos, bzw momentan auch nicht mehr möglich, da nur jene Teste, die vor dem 25.02.2011 ein Interesse an einem Betainvite bekannt gegeben haben, einen Applicationkey bekommen haben. (also so einen, der hier auch verlost wurde).

@EisundFeuer:

Bei mir gibt es das genau gleiche Problem und ich freue mich darauf zu erfahren, was dagegen unternommen wird 

@ Admins:

Wie gesagt, danke für die Darlegung der Gründe, vielleicht denkt ihr ja über meine Vorschläge nach (Überprüfung der Keys & der PR-Mails & Deaktivierung der Kommentare unter Einschluss eines Hinweises).

Desweiteren freue ich mich auf eine Antwort zum "Key ist schon vergeben"-Problem.

Gruß,
Biebre.

PS: ein kleiner nicht ganz ernstzunehmender Seitenhieb "Es sollte doch eigentlich für jeden nachvollziehbar sein, dass es uns nichts bringt, unter falschen Voraussetzungen eine Key-Verlosung zu starten" - mehr clickkkkks! xP


----------



## floflo14 (12. März 2011)

My key is allready in use.. can u help me ?


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2011)

Biebre schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, danke für die Darlegung der Gründe, vielleicht denkt ihr ja über meine Vorschläge nach (Überprüfung der Keys & der PR-Mails & Deaktivierung der Kommentare unter Einschluss eines Hinweises).



Abgesehen davon, dass Gewinnspielpreise nicht zur Eigenverwendung da sind, müssten wir jeden einzelnen Key "vorher Testen", um eine Verwendung der Keys auszuschließen.



> PS: ein kleiner nicht ganz ernstzunehmender Seitenhieb "Es sollte doch eigentlich für jeden nachvollziehbar sein, dass es uns nichts bringt, unter falschen Voraussetzungen eine Key-Verlosung zu starten" - mehr clickkkkks! xP



Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen.

@All: Zum "Key in Use"-Problem kann ich aktuell nichts sagen. Aber geprüft werden können dann(!) nur Keys, die eindeutig über Euren hier registrierten Account gewonnen wurden. Damit schließen wir aus, dass sich jemand weitere Keys erschleicht, sollten(!) wir Ersatz erhalten.

@floflo14: No, not yet.


----------



## Biebre (13. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Gewinnspielpreise nicht zur Eigenverwendung da sind, müssten wir jeden einzelnen Key "vorher Testen", um eine Verwendung der Keys auszuschließen.




Nein, das meinte ich nicht.

Aber bei APB ist eigentlich weitläufig bekannt, dass es Betakeys und Applicationkeys gibt. Um genau festzustellen welchen Key man nun verlost, könnte man einen testen  Das war damit gemeint, nichts anderes.

Wenn ich das "Key-in-Use-Problem" habe, wie wende ich mich da am besten an euch? Ich denke mal die E-Mail zu kopieren wäre ausreichend? Key wurde mit diesem Account "gewonnen".


----------



## Fermat (13. März 2011)

@Biebre das waren keine Applicationkeys. Wenn du einen von den Keys hast bist du sofort für die Beta invited. So hab ich das verstanden.
Um den Dienstag herum sollte die 2. Welle der Beta anfangen, dann kann man mit dem Key da mitmachen.


----------



## Biebre (13. März 2011)

Doch es waren Application keys.

Siehe Link:
http://forum.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.gamersfirst.com%2Fapb-beta-application%2F

"APB-Beta-Application"

Außerdem hat mir ein Kumpel bestätigt, der schon vorher einen Key hatte, dass es exakt die selbe Seite ist.


----------



## YuOminae (13. März 2011)

Fermat schrieb:


> @Biebre das waren keine Applicationkeys. Wenn du einen von den Keys hast bist du sofort für die Beta invited. So hab ich das verstanden.
> Um den Dienstag herum sollte die 2. Welle der Beta anfangen, dann kann man mit dem Key da mitmachen.



Nicht ganz Richtig,

die Keys dienen zur Anmeldung zur Closed Beta, dann hat man die Chance, dass der damit Verbundene G1 Account für die Closed Beta zugelassen wird.

die nächste Chance ist ca. am 15.03.2011 da dort die EU Server online gehen sollen, dass aber auch nur wenn alles nach Plan läuft.

Sind die Server Online heisst es aber nicht das man zu 100 % das Spiel mittesten darf, dass ist wie gesagt eine auswahl Chance.

Gruß


----------



## Biebre (14. März 2011)

YuOminae schrieb:


> die nächste Chance ist ca. am 15.03.2011 da dort die EU Server online gehen sollen, dass aber auch nur wenn alles nach Plan läuft.



Kannst du bitte eine Quelle nennen?  Ich suche mich dumm und dämlich (:


----------



## YuOminae (14. März 2011)

Biebre schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte eine Quelle nennen?  Ich suche mich dumm und dämlich (:



Ja klar kann ich dir die Quelle nennen  jedoch ist heute ein neuer Blog rausgekommen.

Anfang dieser Woche, wenn der nächste Patch online geht, werden wieder 10.000 Accounts Aktiviert.

Der start der EU Server wurde auf den 22 - 23 verschoben, was aber auch kein Fix Termin ist.


Original Blog


und hier ist die Deutsche Übersetzung von Pepper im APBR Forum:

APBR Forum (Deutsche Übersetzung)

Gruß


----------

